# How much cycling progress did you make since you first started cycling?



## Anonymous1502 (1 Aug 2020)

What distances were you able to cover at first and what distances are you able to cover now? Any advice appreciated
The maximum distance I am able to cover at once is 50km how do I go about extending the distances I can cover? I always get paranoid that I will cycle too far 1 way and then I will be screwed on my way back as I won't have enough energy to cycle back. Also how often should someone have rest stops and for how long?


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Aug 2020)

Half way down the next street and back. No fitness and obese.

Extend distance with a healthy diet, rest and regular cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2020)

when I took cycling back up again after a 12 year break. I thought I was going to die cycling 3 miles to the station. A lot of cycling work and lifestyle change later and 6 months down the line I cracked my first imperial ton.
Distances now? 200 miles plus in a day.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2020)

I restarted cycling in Sept 2014, my first ride was 6 miles . I now can complete an Imperial century (62 to date) without killing myself . Extending your range is either about just riding your bike or structured training which will hurt. I would do some shorter rides about 30km but try and go quicker then up the distance to say 60 km at a slower pace . Pacing and fuelling is the key to riding longer distances . Locate a cafe or such 35 from home stop for a decent rest and home and 70km done 
Good luck on your progress


----------



## Anonymous1502 (1 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> when I took cycling back up again after a 12 year break. I thought I was going to die cycling 3 miles to the station. A lot of cycling work and lifestyle change later and 6 months down the line I cracked my first imperial ton.
> Distances now? 200 miles plus in a day.


200 miles is incredibly impressive roughly at what speed are you cycling at and for how long? Are you cycling in the city where there are lots of cars and traffic lights?


----------



## Vantage (1 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What distances were you able to cover at first and what distances are you able to cover now? Any advice appreciated
> The maximum distance I am able to cover at once is 50km how do I go about extending the distances I can cover?



I returned to cycling in Jan 2012 after a break of several years. My first ride was 5 miles and I nearly died when I got to my front door. 
Joined a cycle club and rides with them had me in shape after a few months. 80 miles was my longest outing. Met my partner, got lazy, won custody of my kids, got lazier and had a stroke. 44 miles yesterday and I nearly died when I got to my front door. 
Deja vu? 



Anonymous1502 said:


> I always get paranoid that I will cycle too far 1 way and then I will be screwed on my way back as I won't have enough energy to cycle back. Also how often should someone have rest stops and for how long?



Ride. Then ride some more. Every little helps according to Tesco. 
Push yourself a bit on the rides but don't wear yourself out. You'll learn how far it takes to do that when you've done it. 
If you have a saddlebag/pouch, keep some food in it. If you don't have one, buy one and keep some food in it! 
Jelly babies/gummy bears etc are good for short term immediate energy when needed. Cereal bars and the like are good for longer term energy. A couple corned beef sandwiches got me home yesterday. 
Rest stops very much depend on the person, the weather and the terrain. 
A cafe stop is favoured by many cyclists. 
Find a cafe maybe 30k away, ride there, have a brew and chew and ride back. 
If you feel OK the next day, try riding further. Or have a picnic if you're not a cafe sort of person. 
Cycling is meant to fun.


----------



## Mr Whyte (1 Aug 2020)

As a little boy growing up I loved cycling every where, moved to the UK and stopped riding. Then started again during this lock down but made a mistake by over doing it, so in a few days I should be back to riding again but no silly rushing it so a bit at a time till I work it up.


----------



## Pikey (1 Aug 2020)

I restarted cycling in 2011 barely being able to make ten miles if there were any hills. Couple of years later I was doing 190 mile audax rides. Just keep plugging away and the fitness will come (have a read of the 1% rule from amazon if you have a kindle).
A couple of years later from that I havent ridden for a range of reasons for four years, I’m unfit and overweight and it’s bloody hard work getting back, but man I’m looking forward to the journey back to fitness again.

Keep digging in a bit more each day, then one day you will look back and think, bloody hell how did I do that, and the best bit is you own that reward, it’s entirely yours!


----------



## snorri (1 Aug 2020)

As a youngster I couldn't cycle up a local brae, had to get off and walk.
Thirty years on and I had a bike with gears and could sail up no bother. 
Another 30 years on and with a bike which had a greater range of gears I was having to walk it again.
Any improvements in your cycling performance are only temporary.
The most important bit is to enjoy your cycling.


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Aug 2020)

snorri said:


> As a youngster I couldn't cycle up a local brae, had to get off and walk.
> Thirty years on and I had a bike with gears and could sail up no bother.
> Another 30 years on and with a bike which had a greater range of gears I was having to walk it again.
> Any improvements in your cycling performance are only temporary.
> The most important bit is to enjoy your cycling.


That almost makes me sad, i hope you still enjoy your cycling though...


----------



## Sharky (1 Aug 2020)

Don't worry about distances. Just ride for as long as your life style permits. Think in terms of time, rather than distance. As you get fitter, you'll do the same ride in a shorter time, then you can think about adding an extra loop to your ride.

Although I have done mega rides in the past, my bread & butter rides now are between 60 - 100 mins, but always ridden at "tempo".


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Aug 2020)

Cycling endurance is easily gained by small increments regularly. Add 5 miles to your long ride each week. In a couple of months you will be well on the way to a proper century


----------



## snorri (1 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> That almost makes me sad, i hope you still enjoy your cycling though...


Please don't be sad for me, I consider myself very fortunate to do what I can do.
I thoroughly enjoyed a 20 mile circuit this afternoon and it was whilst walking up the aforementioned brae that I started to reminisce a little about my past cycling performance and just added my thoughts to the thread.
The second last line of my post was just a black sense of humour coming through


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> 200 miles is incredibly impressive roughly at what speed are you cycling at and for how long? Are you cycling in the city where there are lots of cars and traffic lights?



Just checked my Strava and in 2017 with @ianrauk , @rb58 , @Trickedem , @iLB , @mark st1 my moving average for 236 miles was 16 mph. I think before getting slowed down by traffic in London we averaged 17.4.
My moving time was 14.43. Overall, including waiting for the train to Doncaster, the journey and breaks was 22.55.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Aug 2020)

Started aged about 3 and never had a break from cycling. I’d imagine it wasn’t far. But by aged 7 we’d cycle to the local parks and woods with the odd 36 mile round trip to Buxton. You could ride on A roads back then as traffic wasn’t anywhere near comparable to now.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2020)

Similar here, I've always cycled


----------



## Colin Grigson (1 Aug 2020)

I returned to cycling in May this year after a 38 year gap. I started with 10km rides for the first couple of weeks at about 20kmh and just kept plugging away and increasing the distance every couple of weeks ... like you - I was scared I’d run out of steam and have to phone my wife, but it never happened. The past couple of weeks I’ve been managing 60km + and upping my speed to over 29kmh for the duration. I’m going to attempt a 100km next week but slow just to get past that milestone and then I’ll up my pace again to see where it ends ... it’s all incredibly encouraging so far .


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2020)

Work out a circular route approximately 10 miles or less from home.Ride as far as you feel able .You have only a short distance back to home if you decide to bail 

I usually do this if I have been of the bike for a period of time


----------



## rivers (1 Aug 2020)

I bought my first road bike in July 2016 and joined a local cycling club. My first ride with them I averaged around 12 mph. Today was our first ride back since lockdown rules began easing (we are a large club which required a large amount of logistical planning on the committee's part to get us back out). Today, I averaged 17mph with two of my friends, which is a speed I have been chasing for about a year. When I started cycling, I struggled to ride even 3 miles. I did my first metric century 2 months after I bought my road bike. Like a poster above, I can do 200 miles+ in a day (usually a14-15mph average because it's a pace i can easily hold all day, but also depends on factors such as weather and climbing). Previous years i have focused more on endurance/ultra endurance riding, but i've decided to focus more on speed over longer distances this year (a friend and I have set ourselves an absolutely insane long distance TT challenge for next year), as opposed to seeing how far I can ride in a day. Although London-Wales-London, and a few other long rides are on my radar for 2022/2023.


----------



## sleuthey (1 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> I always get paranoid that I will cycle too far 1 way and then I will be screwed on my way back as I won't have enough energy to cycle back.



Ride a circular route with your home in the middle


----------



## All uphill (1 Aug 2020)

I always cycled locally, but for many years thought 5 to 6 miles and back was my limit. Since retirement I have finally got over that mindset and soon was doing 35 miles on my hybrid.

Now I'm very comfortable with 60 mile days out, and am confident I'll do my first 100 mile this year. My priority is enjoyment, not distance. I take plenty of tools and food.

Thanks for mentioning the mental aspect - I still get the occasional feeling "I can't do this" but it soon passes!


----------



## plustwos (16 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Started aged about 3 and never had a break from cycling. I’d imagine it wasn’t far. But by aged 7 we’d cycle to the local parks and woods with the odd 36 mile round trip to Buxton. You could ride on A roads back then as traffic wasn’t anywhere near comparable to now.


Ah, a late starter. We live in a quiet lane and the last few months watching children pass has taken me back to my childhood when there was little traffic and children were out on bikes much of the time. I ,too, was seven when I went with a friend from the west side of Birmingham to the Clent Hills and back. We rode about 15 miles. Today the route is cut by a motor way and dual carriageways. I hope for their sake that today's children will get the bug. We are heartened by the fact that they will chat to us when we're on bikes, it's as though being on a bike says you're not a paedophile.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Aug 2020)

plustwos said:


> Ah, a late starter. We live in a quiet lane and the last few months watching children pass has taken me back to my childhood when there was little traffic and children were out on bikes much of the time. I ,too, was seven when I went with a friend from the west side of Birmingham to the Clent Hills and back. We rode about 15 miles. Today the route is cut by a motor way and dual carriageways. I hope for their sake that today's children will get the bug. We are heartened by the fact that they will chat to us when we're on bikes, it's as though being on a bike says you're not a paedophile.



I had a tricycle before that, but I was about 3 when I switched to two wheels 😁


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I had a tricycle before that, but I was about 3 when I switched to two wheels 😁


I was 5 when I switched to two wheels, I had a raliegh tricycle before that.
I used to cycle to primary school, and then as I grew I moved up to a 20inch wheeled Raleigh .
I continued to cycle, on various larger bikes,
then to secondary school, and then work aged 16, and onwards and upwards.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I was 5 when I switched to two wheels, I had a raliegh tricycle before that.
> I used to cycle to primary school, and then as I grew I moved up to a 20inch wheeled Raleigh .
> I continued to cycle, on various larger bikes,
> then to secondary school, and then work aged 16, and onwards and upwards.



Yep I cycled to all my schools , that transferred to cycling to work, and never stopped.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2020)

As for cycling too far. Plan a circular route around where you live so you can bail out and return home earlier if getting too fatigued.


----------



## Lovacott (24 Aug 2020)

I started out at 3 on a trike and got onto 2 wheels at 4 1/2. I cycled everywhere (school, friends houses, long days out) until I was 17.

Then I went onto a motorbike (1976 Triumph T140V).

When I was 24, after 7 years off a pushbike, I bought a Raleigh 5 speed racer and decided to cycle to work (I lived one side of Bristol and worked on the other and the traffic was terrible, even on a motorbike).

Day 1 nearly killed me but after a month or so, I found it easier. I kept this up until I moved to London a few years later and commuted to work there as well (17 miles each way, all year round in all weathers). I kept that up for nine years. Then I had another break (four years) before starting again in Devon (only 5 miles each way but very hilly and again, it nearly killed me at the start).

Then I moved abroad (Australia) and spent 7 years going nowhere near a bike apart from a hired one on an island.

Back in Devon, I bought a bike to ride up and down the Tarka trail once or twice a year with the kids. Most of the time, the bike has sat in the shed.

When lockdown started, I knew it wouldn't be a good idea to sit around watching Netflix so I dusted off the bike and started going out on level ground doing about ten miles each day. It was a bit hard at first, but over a few weeks, I built up speed and increased my distance.

When I started work again after six weeks of furlough, I started cycling the ten miles to work. Big hills (I live in one river valley and cycle to another over a ridge which peaks at 422 feet above my start and end points). The views from up top are breathtaking and being on a bike lets you see over the hedgerows.

I walked some of the hills to start with, but after a couple of weeks, I could do all of them in the granny gear. Lately, I have been trying to do all of them in bigger gears (a couple up from granny). I've knocked ten minutes off my travel time in the last month.

I suffered quite a few aches and pains to start with. Knees, thighs, calves and ankles. Over the last month or so, these have subsided.

My calves and thighs have gained a fair bit of bulk and my blood pressure has dropped from 135 over 95 to 116 over 69. I haven't lost weight, but I am a lot slimmer. I can only assume that muscle weight has gained and fat weight has dropped. I no longer have a pot belly.

Apparently, I no longer snore.

The first month or so, I had to force myself to ride my bike (there was a nice comfy car sitting outside).

Now, I actually prefer to cycle. The only days I miss are when there are winds forecast in excess of 30mph. I don't mind getting a soaking, but I don't want to be blown sideways into a passing car. 

Once bike shops start getting a bit of stock, I'm looking at splashing a grand or so on something half decent. Meanwhile, I've spent a small fortune replacing/upgrading most of what matters on the cheap MTB I had sitting out in the shed.


----------



## Ridgeway (24 Aug 2020)

Was quite seriously into BMX when i was a teenager, then grew up and started road cycling until i was around 19, then life, girls, job etc came along although i did commute for a few years in my twenties..... then a 20yr gap until my mid 40's when the Tour de Romandie rolled through our village and i smelt the chain oil again bought a 2nd hand Scott road bike and thought i was king when i completed a 30km loop (i used to ride Marple to Sheffield via the Snake pass in my teens). Since returning to cycling i've only taken it more seriously since mid of last year, and this year turning 50yrs old i'm just on the back of a 6,000m weekend although my climbing is still crap but i love the uphill stuff and that's what gets me out of bed on a Sunday morning. Yesterday i was happy with a loop of 128km with 1100m elevation and an average of 30.5kmh, room for improvement and another 5kgs to loose

Still yearning to have a blast on a BMX though


----------



## HLaB (24 Aug 2020)

When I started cycling again the flat 1mile commute felt easy (as it should do for a 28year old) and 5-25miles trips at the weekend whilst feeling doable seemed like the limit. My commute then became 17.7miles oneway with a lot more climbing (although I'd mostly use the train am and cycle pm). After a wee while of that commute, I was comfortably doing rides of 40-60 miles at the weekend and with hard work I managed a few hilly tons. Then I moved down here where cycling was relatively easy and I was smashing out 200-300 mile weekends (205miles was my longest) which made hillier European sportives doable. Then I got hit with cancer causing a chronic iron shortage and whilst I was still managing tons the were no longer fun even on my LEJOG. Through those two years I still cycled 17,000miles and I can smash out a ton easily again now thing are behind me, I just don't know if I want too. At the moment I'm preferring 40-60miles trips at 18-20mph, shorter faster TT's and even turbore interval sessions as oppose to a ton about 15-17mph. Im 45year old at the end of the year, maybe its a mid life crisis


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Aug 2020)

Not very far and not very fast. My first attempt was with one of these halfords specials







I think it weighed 14-16kg. chain always slipping on the rear cassette. I rode it for a few months then I left it to the spiders in the shed to have their fun with it.

cycling at walking pace alone for 10-15mins had me in a sweat. i wasnt that fit either for that matter. Im quite a few stones lighter now than i was back then and even though i still have it in the shed - thats where it will stay unless someone wants it.

Dunwich Dynamo still hurts though. The first 60-80miles is always easy but the last 20-30 is a right pain.


----------



## delb0y (25 Aug 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> My first attempt was with one of these halfords specials... I think it weighed 14-16kg.



That's what my current bike (Giant Toughroad) weighs - 15.6 kg, with the pannier and rack. Perhaps one day I'll get something lighter and find I can go faster than 12 mph!

Like many others I've been cycling since I was a kid. Even when I had a car I'd still cycle to work. But I have noticed that during periods where cycling is infrequent (like this year due to the initial lock down and general busyness) my distance can drop very quickly from a comfortable 50 miles to just 20. I miss the longer rides, I must say.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Aug 2020)

I have always ridden a bike, but started to get serious about 10 years ago. Before then, 10 miles was a long ride, and some of the hills south of Birmingham were beyond me.

I met up with a few people on here for Saturday morning rides, and one of them was a member of a local cycling club. He took us up some of the more challenging hills in the area at a pace that was steady and manageable, and I found myself doing 20+ miles with ease.

Later that year I challenged myself to what I thought was close to my limit of endurance at a 50 mile sportive. A couple of years later I was doing close to 150 over some seriously hilly terrain, and last year did the 150 coast-to-coast in a day with 4,500m of climbing.

On such rides I stop every 30 miles or so and scoff whatever is on offer, including cakes, flapjack, fruit, crisps for sugar, slow release carbs and salt. On the ride I scoff jelly babies if required. Generally the idea is to eat food I love and gives me energy.

I favour the out and back approach as it stops me giving up and bailing out early. I choose a destination and/or some routes to discover for some interest and a challenge. Going out with others definitely helps with reducing the boredom, getting hints and tips, talking through your challenges and stopping you going too fast. Remember that the last 10 miles are the most difficult however far you ride. There is always the ride where you think you have bitten off more than you can chew, but the experience of actually getting back gives you the confidence to keep pushing.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What distances were you able to cover at first and what distances are you able to cover now? Any advice appreciated
> The maximum distance I am able to cover at once is 50km how do I go about extending the distances I can cover? I always get paranoid that I will cycle too far 1 way and then I will be screwed on my way back as I won't have enough energy to cycle back. Also how often should someone have rest stops and for how long?


Thanks for this interesting thread. Only yesterday, I had the feeling of having gone too far, was a little bit lost, & I didn't have any food or water. I knew it was a tailwind going home so that helped a lot.

50k is a good distance The circular route is an excellent idea. Also, have a look at the weather and wind direction before you go out - I always prefer to go out in the direction of a head wind and return with a tail wind - it's much easier physically and psychologically

Take rest stops whenever you want to. If you like them, it's handy to have a stash of almonds/ brazil nuts/ cashews etc with you, easy to carry and good for maintaining energy.

It's always much easier to travel big distances in a group than solo - getting a rest from the wind works wonders for energy saving.



snorri said:


> The most important bit is to enjoy your cycling.


+ 1


----------



## Anonymous1502 (25 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Thanks for this interesting thread. Only yesterday, I had the feeling of having gone too far, was a little bit lost, & I didn't have any food or water. I knew it was a tailwind going home so that helped a lot.
> 
> 50k is a good distance The circular route is an excellent idea. Also, have a look at the weather and wind direction before you go out - I always prefer to go out in the direction of a head wind and return with a tail wind - it's much easier physically and psychologically
> 
> ...


I have increased my distance to 85km maximum now, I am confident that within 2 weeks or less I will be able to do 100km. I have tried to get my friends into cycling and to join me but unfortunately none of them were convinced as “they hate tiring themselves out” well it is their loss. I plan on joining a cycling club in September so I can finally go on large group rides


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Aug 2020)

I was never a mile muncher in my youth, 20 miles was my extreme max range.
I took up cycling again in 30s and gradually extended so 50 miles in a day became pretty easy. At one point I had some long circilar routes and I knew exactly how long they would take so I I had 40 mins or 2 hrs I could ride them exactly.
If you ride longer regularly you get a kind of deep fitness which is different to the extra muscle you build after a few weeks.
Always start riding into the wind so you get a tailwind home.
On a ride of a couple of hours I try not to cool down on a stop. It is usually easier to keeo riding than to start again. 
Keep yourself fed and watered. On 1-2hr routes I can pre hydrate and really dont touch the water I carry.


----------



## Sharky (25 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I had a tricycle before that, but I was about 3 when I switched to two wheels 😁


I started on a tricycle as well, at about 3 to 5yrs old. My dad was a cyclist as well and I used to long for a two wheeler. For my 6th birthday, in the Feb, I was given a Hercules, but to may dismay, I could not ride it. Took me about 6 months before I mastered it, then nothing could stop me and haven't stopped since!


----------



## kingrollo (25 Aug 2020)

When I started cycled I thought 15 miles was really hardcore - I then made the mistake of slogging through very long distances, even though I was dying on the bike !!!!
50K - sounds like a decent whack - my advice would be to do that distance more often. but it really depends what you want out of cycling ? - do you want to go faster? loose weight, or go on long slow touring rides ? 

I would also build in some off the bike training - gym/pilates/yoga ?


----------



## Anonymous1502 (25 Aug 2020)

kingrollo said:


> When I started cycled I thought 15 miles was really hardcore - I then made the mistake of slogging through very long distances, even though I was dying on the bike !!!!
> 50K - sounds like a decent whack - my advice would be to do that distance more often. but it really depends what you want out of cycling ? - do you want to go faster? loose weight, or go on long slow touring rides ?
> 
> I would also build in some off the bike training - gym/pilates/yoga ?


For me cycling is a challenge and a means of pushing myself. It is really difficult to cycle fast in an urban setting as I have to constantly break at the red light and there are so many in a very short distance so I am more focused on distance rather than speed.


----------



## Electric_Andy (25 Aug 2020)

When I started cycling as an adult, I could do 20 miles; that was on a MTB. My barrier was always saddle pain rather than fatigue. I sorted out the comfort issues and was able to do 50 miles within a few months, but with a good break half way (1-2 hours having a cuppa with my folks). I got to the stage where I could do 40 miles, but again it wasn't as much fatigue as it was back and bum pain. I gave up proper cycling then for other reasons, but it doesn't take long to build up the miles if your bike is set up properly for you. I live in hilly Devon and wasn't that fit, so probably averaged 11mph, but I wouldn't worry about speed, just enjoy it. IMHO doing 100 miles at 11mph is more beneficial than doing 50 miles at 20mph average


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> For me cycling is a challenge and a means of pushing myself. It is really difficult to cycle fast in an urban setting as I have to constantly break at the red light and there are so many in a very short distance so I am more focused on distance rather than speed.



I guess some of us are just blessed by location... In one direction i have ally pally for the big hill climbs while in the other direction I have regents park with their outer circle for great training laps. Both locations are within 3-7miles of me. I also have Richmond Park but that very much right out of my way to even consider it being a regular training ground.

Maybe its worth checking google maps to see if you have something similar within a 10mile radius.


----------



## BigMeatball (25 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What distances were you able to cover at first and what distances are you able to cover now?



Got into cycling at the end of 2019, I think I bought my bike around October. Hadn't been on a bike for 20 years.

First ride was 20km and felt no fatigue.
Second ride was 40km and felt no fatigue.
Third ride was 80km and my legs felt sore for the next 3 days 

Fast forward to now; did my first 100km+ ride (120km to be precise) a couple of weeks ago and I felt so good that I went for a leisurely 70km ride the day after as the weather was just too nice not to. Could definitely do back to back 120-130km rides now no problems.

All this doing 1 ride a week during winter months and 2-3 rides during spring/summer months so overall relatively low mileage.


----------



## kingrollo (25 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> For me cycling is a challenge and a means of pushing myself. It is really difficult to cycle fast in an urban setting as I have to constantly break at the red light and there are so many in a very short distance so I am more focused on distance rather than speed.


If you're distance focused IME on the bike fuelling is as important as fitness.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (26 Aug 2020)

kingrollo said:


> If you're distance focused IME on the bike fuelling is as important as fitness.


How do you fuel? (what do you eat?)


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Aug 2020)

Got my 10 speed Coventry Eagle for Christmas when I was 14 IIRC, and rode it 50 miles to my Grannies on Boxing Day.
And now, 40 years later...I can still do a 50 mile ride! My bikes now are a lot lighter, which is more than I am.
The last touring I did, about this time last year, involved two hilly 40-odd mile days, from Carlisle to Newcastle, on a Brompton. That was a bit of a struggle, as it was far from the best tool for the job.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Aug 2020)

To the OP , I`m near on 40000 miles since I started regularly logging mileage. Longest ride is 106 miles, could do higher distances but the fun police in my house would take a dimm view . Since I commute regular 100 miles a week. Don`t let anyone tell you you will save money, you won`t haha.

PS alot of that mileage was on a fixed wheel btw !


----------



## kingrollo (26 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> How do you fuel? (what do you eat?)



It doesn't have to be anything high tech - biscuits , bananas, malt loaf - on longer rides drink every 20 mins and eat every hour is roughly what I try to do.


----------



## silva (30 Aug 2020)

I never bothered with looong rides, the max distances (continuous) I got maybe for 10 times ever were 80 km and a single time 110. I do average 60 km daily, lately with little variation, with some interrupts (shop visits etc).
Bikes singlespeed later on fixed, now a travelbike weighting 18 kg bare and 28 kg due to a variety extensions, spare parts, tools, backpack/frame, bags, water, tying material, etc.

I consider a distance target a demotivating one. When I leave I always have some location targets related to goodies/hobbies/work. I visit those, buy or pick up what people dumped and I can use, then back home. When enough food avail, I can ride all day long, the times of feeling it in the legs are long gone. I'm also out of food sooner. Such an all day hopping around (usually in vacation periods) I do some hundreds km. The next morning is then just another. This year was a zero on that kinda days, due to the government-forced cancellations / closures of all of my interest targets. It's just so boring/useless to ride 'round all day without any goal.
On the way I eat the same as at home: bread and cheese and some bottles water. Everytime I start to feel tired or temp lose sight (black) when heading up, I eat one and some minutes later it's over.

Combination of sport and interests, is my driver. Mileage is aside result.


----------



## Hocus (31 Aug 2020)

I have never been into cycling, but Covid has changed things. My first trip out I went 20miles a week later 35miles. I want to do a 60 mile plus trip this weekend but know the second hand facebook bike I have can not do that. 35 miles almost killed me lol. Hoping to make this regular so I'll keep you posted and scouring through all your advice and guidance.


----------



## Colin Grigson (10 Sep 2020)

I did my first 100km ride today exactly 3 months after getting back in the saddle after a 38 year break. I remember struggling to complete 30km not so long ago so it’s worth sticking at it ... the more you ride the easier it becomes for sure. Time was 3 hours and 31 mins for anyone interested. A day or two rest is in order now - well goosed but well chuffed


----------



## Anonymous1502 (10 Sep 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> I did my first 100km ride today exactly 3 months after getting back in the saddle after a 38 year break. I remember struggling to complete 30km not so long ago so it’s worth sticking at it ... the more you ride the easier it becomes for sure. Time was 3 hours and 31 mins for anyone interested. A day or two rest is in order now - well goosed but well chuffed


You are a very fast cyclist l, did the place you cycled in have good roads? Was it mostly flat road?


----------



## Colin Grigson (10 Sep 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> You are a very fast cyclist l, did the place you cycled in have good roads? Was it mostly flat road?


Yes, the road runs next to the Danube River so is pretty much entirely flat and in good condition - still practically killed me though . The only issue there usually is the almost constant wind which can make things more challenging than they would be ordinarily.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Sep 2020)

On a flat road with a tailwind an average over 20 mph for several hours is not unknown.


----------



## GoodLifeSpud (12 Oct 2020)

Interesting read this. 

Like many, I've returned to cycling due to Covid. I live in Horsham, West Susssex, and found a 10-mile loop that at most would result in a 45-minute walk home if the need arose. I started doing this on a single-speed I bought about 8 years back with the intention of cycling to the station every day (it never happened). This is mostly residential roads. 

At the start of lockdown I was quite slow, 11-12 mph average but have now got that up to 15. There's plenty of slowing for traffic etc, so I don't think that too bad. Having got a taste I dug out a Raleigh restoration from my shed and have started to venture further out of town and have got up to 25 miles - typically on a Sunday. I did this by heading out into the country a bit more and then adding on some extra loops of the town a the end.

The limiting factor for me (aside from being on blood pressure medication for half my life, which I might be using as an excuse) is the A roads around me, and my lack of confidence in fixing punctures quickly (I can do it, it just takes me time and I have a problem with the dexterity in my hands). My aim was to up my mileage to 30 to 35 miles and see how comfortable, or otherwise, it is. 

From cycling as a teenager, where I'd disappear up the South downs without so much as a spare inner-tube or phone, for four hours or so I've been dogged by the the "what ifs". I now carry some spare tubes and some basic tools, so I'm hoping to up the mileage bit by bit. I'd like to do the London to Brighton in a year or two when things return to some level of normality.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2020)

ianrauk said:


> when I took cycling back up again after a 12 year break. I thought I was going to die cycling 3 miles to the station. A lot of cycling work and lifestyle change later and 6 months down the line I cracked my first imperial ton.
> Distances now? 200 miles plus in a day.


and then told me I was too slow for my own ride


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> and then told me I was too slow for my own ride


Well...hope to see you in November for the Old Crocks


----------



## Rusty Nails (12 Oct 2020)

I cycled a lot through my teens and very early twenties then stopped for 40 years. I started again at the age of 63 and, despite what I would like to think, I know I was slower than I was when young.

I think I improved for 6/7 years after starting again, although I don't record rides or times, but I must admit that the graph has peaked and I'm on the downward slope (and even going slower downhill!).

I've had a couple of hospital visits, operations and extended periods off the bike as a result of falls and recovery has been harder after each one.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Oct 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Not very far and not very fast. My first attempt was with one of these halfords specials
> 
> View attachment 543587
> 
> ...



I had one of those. Absolutely hateful to ride. I experienced the chain slipping too, and more worryingly a steering failure travelling at speed down a busy road, which nearly pitched me under a bus. I never trusted it again after that.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Well...hope to see you in November for the Old Crocks


is it happening? - i kind of backed away from it the last few/many years and left it to its own devices. Not even sure the actual car thing is happening this god-cursed year. Strangely, the ride with the cars ride came up in nattering on @rb58 's wonderful ride on sunday.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2020)

Apparently it is. Meeting some people at East Croydon at 8am.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Oct 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Apparently it is. Meeting some people at East Croydon at 8am.


please PM me with details.
If around I may lurk along bringing up the rear.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> please PM me with details.
> If around I may lurk along bringing up the rear.


That is the details.
Otherwise check FB as Ross has posted on the Fridays page.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Oct 2020)

ianrauk said:


> That is the details.
> Otherwise check FB as Ross has posted on the Fridays page.


may PM Ross then - I don't do facefark.


----------



## VeganWheels (14 Oct 2020)

I'm 11 months in,my first ride I had an average speed of 10.3 mph,last week I went over a 15mph(15.6) average for the 1st time.
My longest ride has only been 37 miles,I've dropped a 17 llb in weight,I get out at least twice a week.
I now climb inclines much quicker than when I started & I feel less fatigued every time I get off the bike.
On my 3rd bike in this time,for various reasons,spent a small fortune,making slow but steady progress every week & love cycling!


----------



## nickyboy (14 Oct 2020)

VeganWheels said:


> I'm 11 months in,my first ride I had an average speed of 10.3 mph,last week I went over a 15mph(15.6) average for the 1st time.
> My longest ride has only been 37 miles,I've dropped a 17 llb in weight,I get out at least twice a week.
> I now climb inclines much quicker than when I started & I feel less fatigued every time I get off the bike.
> On my 3rd bike in this time,for various reasons,spent a small fortune,making slow but steady progress every week & love cycling!


It just goes to show that there is a slimmer, fitter, healthier person inside all of us, trying to get out

My first ride when I tried cycling about 8 years ago was on a Halfords Apollo hybrid...up over the Snake Pass. I made it but punctured down the other side. No kit to repair it, no money with me other than emergency £5. Had to blag my way onto a train all the way home. Made sure I knew how to fix a puncture after that.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Oct 2020)

nickyboy said:


> It just goes to show that there is a slimmer, fitter, healthier person inside all of us, trying to get out
> 
> My first ride when I tried cycling about 8 years ago was on a Halfords Apollo hybrid...up over the Snake Pass. I made it but punctured down the other side. No kit to repair it, no money with me other than emergency £5. Had to blag my way onto a train all the way home. Made sure I knew how to fix a puncture after that.


please forward train blagging tips.
Are we talking sexual favours?
If so will these also work in all areas of the country?

(like many I suspect as a kid and in my early cycling reborn adult days, the angels were with me with regard to punctures)


----------



## nickyboy (14 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> please forward train blagging tips.
> Are we talking sexual favours?
> If so will these also work in all areas of the country?
> 
> (like many I suspect as a kid and in my early cycling reborn adult days, the angels were with me with regard to punctures)


Bamford-Manchester, Manchester-Glossop

Just got on with punctured bike. Told guard I'm sorry but I've got no money and I can't ride home. Both times they said no problem. I must have an honest face


----------



## nickyboy (14 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was going to say "keep an emergency tenner in your tool kit". But on second thoughts, you seem to be doing OK without


Yes, I carry a punctured bike with me everywhere I go now. It's saved me a fortune in train fares


----------



## DCBassman (14 Oct 2020)

In the greater scheme of things, not much. Did much cycling to school from 1964 to 1970 or so.
Got back into it as a commuter in 2001 (Trek 800 Sport MTB). Probably did 1 day in 5, when spread over the time when cycle commuting was possible. So no biggie.
Then nothing for a long time, until about 2012. Got a Raleigh Urban 2 hybrid to add to the Trek. Didn't do that many miles on either, mainly short shopping trips and to get the Sunday papers.
Decided to do London to Brighton in 2016, so needed to get some miles done. Initially, this meant me on the Trek and my son on the Raleigh, but ended up with him buying a 13 Implicit Alpha hybrid, which he still rides. Sold the Raleigh. Did the L2B on the stock Trek, tailed off a bit after that. Then, in 2017, I did a basic cycle maintenance and mechanics' course at Bikespace in Plymouth. Completed that and ended up with the Scott roadie as a freebie instead of the new Raleigh hybrid which came with the course. Haven't looked back since.
Have still not done massive mileage in any year, mainly due to surgeons carving various bits or even replacing them, but have topped 500 miles this year despite heavyweight spinal surgery, so getting better generally.
And my bikes are all modified to suit me, they are truly MY bikes, and pretty much unique. Or ruined, as some would say...


----------



## Johnsop99 (16 Oct 2020)

Today is the 8th anniversary of my first ride aged 52 after a 25 year break since my last bike was stolen. I didn't want to spend too much on a bike just in case I didn't take to it again so got a new BTwin Triban 3 (red) for £299. I managed to drag the bike and my 11st 12lb body around a 10.3 mile circuit, puffing and panting, in 52' 20", Av Speed 11.9mph. I was all but dead when I got home but happy that I had managed 10 miles. Moving on 8 years I have cycled 24,000 miles (longest ride 103 miles) and there are another 4 bikes in the stable. To see how much progress I have made I took the original Red Rocket out on the same circuit. Now aged 60 but weight down to 11st 0lb I completed the circuit in 37'56" Av. speed 16.3mph but more importantly felt that I could easily carry on and do second lap without feeling any ill effects. I try to do one 40/50 mile ride a week if i can. Hope that this encourages other relative newbies to keep going.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (16 Oct 2020)

Johnsop99 said:


> Today is the 8th anniversary of my first ride aged 52 after a 25 year break since my last bike was stolen. I didn't want to spend too much on a bike just in case I didn't take to it again so got a new BTwin Triban 3 (red) for £299. I managed to drag the bike and my 11st 12lb body around a 10.3 mile circuit, puffing and panting, in 52' 20", Av Speed 11.9mph. I was all but dead when I got home but happy that I had managed 10 miles. Moving on 8 years I have cycled 24,000 miles (longest ride 103 miles) and there are another 4 bikes in the stable. To see how much progress I have made I took the original Red Rocket out on the same circuit. Now aged 60 but weight down to 11st 0lb I completed the circuit in 37'56" Av. speed 16.3mph but more importantly felt that I could easily carry on and do second lap without feeling any ill effects. I try to do one 40/50 mile ride a week if i can. Hope that this encourages other relative newbies to keep going.
> View attachment 552728


This is very inspiring, good on you for giving cycling another go.where do you like to go cycling?


----------



## shep (16 Oct 2020)

Around Bude I would guess?


----------



## Johnsop99 (16 Oct 2020)

shep said:


> Around Bude I would guess?


Spot on! Any direction out of Bude (except west of course) has got good cycling terratory (as long as you like hills). Spectacular views and scenery all around. Currently up to M in the ABC towns/villages challenge and hoping to complete the full set with circular or out and back rides from home.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Oct 2020)

Johnsop99 said:


> Currently up to M in the ABC towns/villages challenge and hoping to complete the full set with circular or out and back rides from home.


Zennor and back, that'll hurt!


----------



## Ruraldean (16 Oct 2020)

I'm 65 and ride an early 90s, 21 speed Pioneer Trail. I've started cycling in relative earnest the last month or so, starting with a few local 10km rides. The bike isn't the lightest in the world, but to be honest the heaviest thing on it is me, at 15 stone. 

Is it likely that one day I'll be able to achieve epic distances with the same kit, or is an eventual upgrade inevitable? 

Replies including the words "fat bastard" will be ignored.


----------



## Johnsop99 (16 Oct 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Zennor and back, that'll hurt!


I agree - that's why my Z is going to be Zeal Monachorum in Devon, a much more doable ride.


----------



## Lovacott (16 Oct 2020)

Ruraldean said:


> I'm 65 and ride an early 90s, 21 speed Pioneer Trail. I've started cycling in relative earnest the last month or so, starting with a few local 10km rides. The bike isn't the lightest in the world, but to be honest the heaviest thing on it is me, at 15 stone.



I (re) started cycling back in March weighing in at 14.5 stone and today I weighed in at 13 stone for the first time since I was 30 (I am now 59).

I have a lumpy cheap Halfords Apollo MTB which started to give up after a few weeks, so I started to replace each bit as it failed by getting stuff from Amazon or wherever I could during lockdown.

Originally, I was determined to buy a new bike, but as there was nothing available, I stuck with what I've got and upgraded it. It's hard work up the hills but on the plus side, it has made me a lot fitter in a much shorter time frame.

I am now doing a daily commute which a year ago I thought I would never be able to achieve.

My bike doesn't look trendy and I've made some weird modifications to suit my daily trip. How I carry luggage, how I light the road ahead, how I make sure that others see me.

A lot of what I do is straight out of "Blue Peter" with sticky back plastic and washing up liquid bottles.

I fashioned a bottom bracket set mud deflector out of a two litre supermarket bleach bottle and it works a treat.

I carry my luggage in a £5 B&Q storage box fastened to my rack.

It reminds me of when I used to use pegs and strips of cereal packets to make my 1970's chopper sound like a Triumph Bonneville.

When you start riding a bike (or start riding a bike again), the kid in you will come back to life and you will get to see what life is really about.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Oct 2020)

Johnsop99 said:


> I agree - that's why my Z is going to be Zeal Monachorum in Devon, a much more doable ride.


Good move!


----------



## All uphill (17 Oct 2020)

Ruraldean said:


> I'm 65 and ride an early 90s, 21 speed Pioneer Trail. I've started cycling in relative earnest the last month or so, starting with a few local 10km rides. The bike isn't the lightest in the world, but to be honest the heaviest thing on it is me, at 15 stone.
> 
> Is it likely that one day I'll be able to achieve epic distances with the same kit, or is an eventual upgrade inevitable?
> 
> Replies including the words "fat bastard" will be ignored.


I have ridden lots of 50-60 mile days on my 1995 steel Marin hybrid. If the mechanicals are good, and the bike is comfortable the only things that will stop you are within you - journey complete, need for rest, need for fuel.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> I have ridden lots of 50-60 mile days on my 1995 steel Marin hybrid. If the mechanicals are good, and the bike is comfortable the only things that will stop you are within you - journey complete, need for rest, need for fuel.


yes - if it's a decent frame with a decent well maintained drive train all will be well - rode london to southampton overnight on my 97 (approx) Ridgeback recently - got there too damn early. Not a lot happening at 5.30 in the morning in southampton 
The bike is related to the one that I first bought in 97 - when the folk in the shop suggested I ride it home (maybe 10 to 13 miles) I thought them bonkers.


----------



## Nebulous (21 Oct 2020)

In early 2010 I weighed over 18.5 stone. I cycled occasionally with my family. By October I got down to 15 stone 10, but was struggling to get any lower, and bought a road bike. Eventually the bike took over, and became more important than losing weight. 

Even at the beginning I could do 25 miles or so at 48 years old. Move it on 10 years and I did PBP last year at 1225 km. 

You need to put the distance in to do the distance. Getting several 1000 miles in your legs is the only thing that will make you better. Distance on a bike is not difficult. It is an extremely efficient tool, designed to get you places effectively. It’s pleasant to hear people say how far is that? However doing more miles than most people think is possible is relatively easy with some training. 

I try to say that at home, and the response from my wife is: “I know people who wouldn’t drive 200 miles in a day.”


----------



## weareHKR (22 Oct 2020)

Nebulous said:


> “I know people who wouldn’t drive 200 miles in a day.”


True that...


----------



## Doug. (22 Oct 2020)

Hello.
I am 75 years of age. Still cycle and enjoy it


However I find that I no longer have the same confidence or balance when cornering or even when cars approach me on a narrow lane. 
At low speed (6 to 8 k.m ) I tend to wobble .

I'm afraid one can't turn the " clock back"


Any advice appreciated.

Yours

Douglas

.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2020)

Doug. said:


> Hello.
> I am 75 years of age. Still cycle and enjoy it
> 
> 
> ...


Get a trike


----------



## weareHKR (23 Oct 2020)

Doug. said:


> Hello.
> I am 75 years of age. Still cycle and enjoy it
> However I find that I no longer have the same confidence or balance when cornering or even when cars approach me on a narrow lane.
> At low speed (6 to 8 k.m ) I tend to wobble .
> ...


As you say Doug... " you can't turn the clock back"
With respect your age is bound to slow you down some, it'll happen to us all mate.
Obviously I don't know the demographic of where you live but would probably advise to use designated cycle paths, tow paths, be a lot safer & less stressful for you without the fear of vehicles around you.
Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Doug. (23 Oct 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Get a trike


Get Fu..ed.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2020)

Doug. said:


> Get Fu..ed.



Charming


----------



## antnee (9 Nov 2021)

I restarted cycling in 2013 after a 30 year or so break Golly it was hard work after spending a good deal of my time driving to different Parts of the country to carry out my job. I did about 6miles then 12 to 15 miles over a couple of months (mostly on as many cycle paths as I could find, then started to get more confidence by doing 50- 70 miles then the following year cracked the ton By travelling from Weston across the bridge into wales then up to Gloucester and then back down to Bristol. But must though admit I was worn out by that time so had to get the train back from Bristol It was a real buzz Now though after an injury to a knee have only clocked a maximum of a 60 miler this year And plus the advance of years I was 74 this year still cycle but find I still have the stamina But the stops are just that bit longer and hills seem steeper!!! No matter how hard you tell your self its no steeper they do seem so. But I won't stop me as its great way to see the countryside so keep at it.


----------



## Fat Lars (10 Nov 2021)

I look at the fitness progress potential of a rider as two curvy lines. Forgive me if this sounds obvious.

The first line represents the potential that you have from your age and therefore starts by going up quite steeply. By the time you reach around 25 years old this curve although progressing upwards will be less steep and by 30 years old start to plateau and then start to decline albeit slowly depending on the individual.
The second line represents everything else which is directly under the riders control. And this curve will go up with committment e.g. structured training, improved resources, good health and so on and down with injuries, reduced training etc. Not everyone is at the intersection of those 2 lines.
Consider a rider with natural ability, aged 40 years old, just starting out, who wants to reach their full potential and prepared to give it everything they have under their control. From a fitness point of view they could expect to look forward to around 6 years or so of improvement . If they also had the best equipment that money could buy then they would be very successful and win many races. That level of committment would raise their level over and above much younger and less committed riders. But they would not win the very top races or become a pro. Those places are reserved for those that started much much earlier.
We can all place ourselves somewhere along these lines and wonder if only, me included. I could have been a contender.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Nov 2021)

Fat Lars said:


> I look at the fitness progress potential of a rider as two curvy lines. Forgive me if this sounds obvious.
> 
> The first line represents the potential that you have from your age and therefore starts by going up quite steeply. By the time you reach around 25 years old this curve although progressing upwards will be less steep and by 30 years old start to plateau and then start to decline albeit slowly depending on the individual.
> The second line represents everything else which is directly under the riders control. And this curve will go up with committment e.g. structured training, improved resources, good health and so on and down with injuries, reduced training etc. * Everyone right now is at the intersection of those 2 lines.*
> ...


_Intersection?_ I don't understand. What if the lines don't intersect at all? 

eg commitment is bumbling along the x axis at "Just pop out for a nice ride every now and then" level, while potential is above it at "If you flogged yourself really hard you might be a bit less rubbish" level. The two won't intersect unless the rider trains like mad and reaches their slightly less rubbish maximal potential.


----------



## Fat Lars (10 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> _Intersection?_ I don't understand. What if the lines don't intersect at all?
> 
> eg commitment is bumbling along the x axis at "Just pop out for a nice ride every now and then" level, while potential is above it at "If you flogged yourself really hard you might be a bit less rubbish" level. The two won't intersect unless the rider trains like mad and reaches their slightly less rubbish maximal potential.


I'm sorry. I got it wrong. I will edit my post to read "Not everyone". Hopefully that makes more sense


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Nov 2021)

Fat Lars said:


> I'm sorry. I got it wrong. I will edit my post to read "Not everyone". Hopefully that makes more sense


I'm still a bit baffled but I think get the gist. 

You have a maximum physical potential, (which could be measured a whole host of ways) and a commitment potential. Your actual potential is the _*minimum*_ of these two: If you put in low effort you will be limited by your lack of commitment. But if you train like a loon you will hit a ceiling of your own physical limitation.

Personally I know that my own athletic potential is pretty much nil, so for me treating cycling as a sporting endeavor would lead only to disappointment. But that doesn't stop me from setting different kinds of goals, mainly endurance based which is limited by mental ability to just keep going. So there's a third curve


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Nov 2021)

The gist is at 50yr old , I was a pretty fit teenager and kept fairly active from my twenties to very early 40s playing football. Through in some cycling 40 onwards and I was the fittest I ever was . Now 50 I’m not any fitter however I’m getting slower. So yes if you want to be winning races, you would need to be conditioned from an early age and kept it going . Bypass the opposite sex and alcohol and you will be fine


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Nov 2021)

This thread's pretty old and the OP hasn't been on for 6 months - just sayin'
Worthy to keep replying so that info may help others, of course...


----------



## Peugeotrider (11 Nov 2021)

Well,as a teen in the late 80s I was activley racing in U16 races and when I got my car license in 1990,I gave up cycling.
In the late 80s,reguarly i would have been training a lot,at least 4-5 times a week.My best 10 mile TT then was 23.40.
So,back in may this year,myself and my old cycling pal got back on our bikes.
We started off doing a 10 mile route and now in november,we will go out and do 40-50 miles at a time.
Did a couple of sportives this year and plan to have a full year of sportives in 2022


----------



## Brooks (12 Nov 2021)

I took up cycling about 4 years ago after a heart attack. My own fault due to a bad diet and a sedentary lifestyle. I started cycling and I couldn't understand why it seemed so hard, after all it looks easy 😀.
Joined a local group doing easy paced rides and loved it from the get go, even though I struggled to keep up. Regular cycling cured that. Never missed a ride and was asked if I fancied doing ride leader training so jumped at the chance.
As I was long term unemployed I needed to learn how to fix my bike so volunteered at a bike charity and that helped me learn how to fix bikes. I volunteer every week leading or Marshaling on local rides which gives me great satisfaction giving something back.
I've even got full time employment fixing bikes now so I can happily say say cycling has given me a great deal indeed 😀🚴


----------



## Fat Lars (13 Nov 2021)

Brooks said:


> I took up cycling about 4 years ago after a heart attack. My own fault due to a bad diet and a sedentary lifestyle. I started cycling and I couldn't understand why it seemed so hard, after all it looks easy 😀.
> Joined a local group doing easy paced rides and loved it from the get go, even though I struggled to keep up. Regular cycling cured that. Never missed a ride and was asked if I fancied doing ride leader training so jumped at the chance.
> As I was long term unemployed I needed to learn how to fix my bike so volunteered at a bike charity and that helped me learn how to fix bikes. I volunteer every week leading or Marshaling on local rides which gives me great satisfaction giving something back.
> I've even got full time employment fixing bikes now so I can happily say say cycling has given me a great deal indeed 😀🚴


That's the best good news cycling story I've heard in a long time. Well done to you.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Nov 2021)

I started pushing pedals in July and have made good progress from jelly leg beginnings! Am now doing 20m most days but for me its not about distance its about terrain and hills. Ive been persistent in attacking the ****ers! Ones that i had to dismount and walk up are now dismissed in 3rd or 4th [of 8] and my heart rate has come right down. Ive lost a few pounds not that i was much over weight and feel fitter. The grin to grimace ratio is considerably better than 5 months ago and really enjoying it!


----------



## Charlieone (17 Nov 2021)

I am new at cycling and about 3 months in. I started cycling to work every day and since then I also go cycling at weekends. My workplace is about 4 miles away and in the beginning it was quite hard to get there because I wasn't really fit. Now (3 months later) it's different. I ride to work every day without feeling exhausted and on the weekend I usually go for a 15 to 20 miles cycling tour. I know compared to you guys it's not much but I never felt healthier


----------



## Fat Lars (20 Nov 2021)

Charlieone said:


> I am new at cycling and about 3 months in. I started cycling to work every day and since then I also go cycling at weekends. My workplace is about 4 miles away and in the beginning it was quite hard to get there because I wasn't really fit. Now (3 months later) it's different. I ride to work every day without feeling exhausted and on the weekend I usually go for a 15 to 20 miles cycling tour. I know compared to you guys it's not much but I never felt healthier


Starting in the summer months is a good idea. I think we're heading for a cold spell next week. Make sure you wear some bespoke clothing that keeps you warm and dry.


----------

